# Pake C'Mute



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

I currently am using the nashbar touring frame but I need to raise the bar up more, I have thought about using a different fork with a steel steerer but I would rather not use any more spacers, I am using 60mm of spacers and a 100mm 40 deg stem ( think it gives ~64mm of rise). I don't feel stable in the drops (salsa bell lap bar).

I have a 58 cm frame and it feels too small and I would like a taller headtube also something that handles better

when I was looking for a replacement steel fork for the nashbar frame I found the Pake C'Mute frame, is this a good frame? I am looking for a commuter and something that's ride able on fire roads also I want to do some bikepacking this summer 2 of our local parks have primitive campsites one ~20 miles away and 2-4 miles in and one park that's about 6 miles away with a campsite thats 10 miles in (with a +10% grade fire road climb that is a 1.5 miles in but I would probably use my mtb for that) along with a park thats 4 miles away with $5 bike campsites. I don't want to spend a whole lot and the pake frame fits that bill and it has 132.4mm dropouts so my 135mm wheel will work.

I am ~290 lbs (hoping to loose some biking I was at 400 2 years ago when I started biking) so frame weight isn't a big deal to me I am also 6'2". Seeing how I have a 58cm now I am thinking about getting a 60cm frame the top tube is pretty much the same but the headtube is 205mm compared to 145mm


----------



## transplant (Jan 7, 2005)

Surly Long haul trucker

Maybe just the fork but also consider a full frame. 

Most of your parts would transfer over, and you'd get the correct size.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I would also recommend the LHT. It makes a great commuter.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

transplant said:


> Surly Long haul trucker
> 
> Maybe just the fork but also consider a full frame.
> 
> Most of your parts would transfer over, and you'd get the correct size.


I have thought about the LHT and for my commute it would be overkill, Its 6 miles to school and 4 miles to work one way and if I where to go that route I would probably get a soma saga anyway or even a kona sutra (disc ready), the pake is available for $220 ish for the frame and is available in a 60cm size.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

I like the Pake C'Mute, and it sounds ideal for your purposes. Do a search on this forum and you'll find a thread posted by someone who built up a really sweet C'Mute.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> I like the Pake C'Mute, and it sounds ideal for your purposes. Do a search on this forum and you'll find a thread posted by someone who built up a really sweet C'Mute.


I saw that pake when I did a forum search looks nice I wanted a bit more info on the frame though, search didn't turn up many threads


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

For the price ($220? wow!) you really can't go too wrong. Figure it's made out of fairly sturdy (read as heavy) OS steel, so it's not going to have the kind of magic carpet ride that steel can occasionally have. It will likely ride about the same as your Nashbar frame. 

BUT...

if it fits you better, it will feel better. And as others have said, it's a really pretty frame.


----------



## andleo (May 30, 2009)

im still thinking about it, when I bought the nashbar frame I had grand ideas about loaded touring but as a full time engineering student that works as well I would be more than happy to get in an overnight trip in. Right now I ride to work on sat and sun but for school I haven't tried commuting yet, but I try to get a short ride in or a hike in after school. 

I rotated the bar on the nashbar frame and repositioned the levers I will have to see how it works this weekend


----------

